# Sapphire Valley-who owns?



## Medcinmn (Jul 8, 2009)

Does Wyndham own all 3 properties in Sapphire- Foxhunt, Fairway Forest and Wyndham Resort @ Sapphire Valley?


----------



## deejay (Jul 9, 2009)

Medcinmn said:


> Does Wyndham own all 3 properties in Sapphire- Foxhunt, Fairway Forest and Wyndham Resort @ Sapphire Valley?



I just purchased (but, haven't closed yet) Foxhunt. I'm not aware of any operational relationship with Wyndham there. It's being managed by SPM Resorts out of Myrtle Beach. The HOA at Foxhunt seems to be very organized and forward thinking. I don't know much about the other two.


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2009)

Medcinmn said:


> Does Wyndham own all 3 properties in Sapphire- Foxhunt, Fairway Forest and Wyndham Resort @ Sapphire Valley?



Fairfield developed all three properties in the early 1980s as part of the large "Fairfield at Sapphire Valley" resort.  A number of years ago, the homeowner's associations at both Foxhunt and Fairway Forest fired Fairfield as the management company and hired independent management.  The remaining HOAs at Sapphire Valley chose to remain with Fairfield.  When Fairfield became Wyndham after being purchased by Cendant, the name was changed to Wyndham Resort at Sapphire Valley.

At this point in time, there is no affiliation between Foxhunt and Wyndham or Fairway Forest and Wyndham other than the fact that some owners at the two resorts have converted to Club Wyndham (formerly FairShare Plus) and are therefore part of the internal Wyndham exchange system.

I used to own at Foxhunt, and I think it is a very well run resort.  The HOA is very dynamic and the units have been beautifully renovated.  It would be my choice to own and/or exchange into at Sapphire Valley.

Steve


----------



## Medcinmn (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  We are leaving Fairfield Glade for Sapphire Valley tomorrow, this is our 4th year staying in Sapphire.  The last 3 have been @ Foxhunt, this year we are at Fairway Forest. 

Do you have access to the mini golf, rec center and lake with boat dock while staying at all of the timeshares there?  I didn't think about that when I booked, thinking it was all Wyndham


----------



## deejay (Jul 9, 2009)

*Foxhunt, another question*



Steve said:


> I used to own at Foxhunt, and I think it is a very well run resort.  The HOA is very dynamic and the units have been beautifully renovated.  It would be my choice to own and/or exchange into at Sapphire Valley.
> 
> Steve



Steve, what is your recommendation for an exchange company there, II or RCI? I'm currently an RCI member but considering II for Foxhunt.


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2009)

deejay said:


> Steve, what is your recommendation for an exchange company there, II or RCI? I'm currently an RCI member but considering II for Foxhunt.



I always traded my Foxhunt week through II...and the trade power was quite good.  My understanding is that Foxhunt does not trade as well in RCI...but I don't have any first hand experience with that.

Steve


----------



## Worfrat (Nov 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me how Foxhunt trades with Interval International? Any other info you can pass along would be appreciated.


----------



## stugy (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't answer your question about trading power with II, but I can tell you that we own at Foxhunt and are so happy with the management and the resort.  The units have been beautifully refurbished with top of the line furnishings and they are constantly working on the exteriors.  It is absolutely one of our favorites and we don't trade it.
Pat:whoopie:


----------

